# DxO help needed please.



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Tonight my photography buddy and I were doing some editing and set up a preset to use on import. That all went well until my friend realised he had miss spelled the title he had given his preset, in trying to sort out how to correct this I have created a duplicate. It seems that there is no way to click on the preset (single, double, left or right click) to rename or delete it. 
Does anyone know where the user created presets get hidden, I have found the folder programs/DxO/presets but I can't see the preset I created by its name. I have looked in users my folder and can't find it their either. I'm no programmer (I was labeled computer illiterate at college) but I have a basic ability to follow instructions if someone can point me in the right direction. 
Thanks in advance. 

Cheers, Graham. 

Edit, I just realised this was posted in the wrong place so have moved it here! ;D


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 19, 2015)

Select a new photo, apply the misspelled preset to that photo and then create a new preset from that photo.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2015)

To remove the duplicate preset in Windows: (Works for me with DXO 8.5)

1. go to the customize tab and you should see the "Preset editor"
2. Select Duplicate preset and a window opens to save the name of the new preset. You will be able to see the existing presets in the window.
3. Instead of putting in a name for your new preset, select the preset you want to delete
4. Either right click on the mouse and select delete. Close the window without creating a new preset.

You can rename the presets rather than delete them if you wish.


----------



## martti (Dec 19, 2015)

Graham, I cannot answer your question which has already been answered for that matter.
Just a question: What made you choose the DxO over Lightroom or CaptureOne?
I have the test version now and I am figuring it out. I am getting very lifelike colors for the firs time out of my Sony A6000 that I have had for one year and almost abandoned.
What other reasons are there?

thanks

martti_s


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 19, 2015)

martti said:


> Graham, I cannot answer your question which has already been answered for that matter.
> Just a question: What made you choose the DxO over Lightroom or CaptureOne?
> I have the test version now and I am figuring it out. I am getting very lifelike colors for the firs time out of my Sony A6000 that I have had for one year and almost abandoned.
> What other reasons are there?
> ...



While I was not asked, for me it is their Prime noise reduction algorithm. I end up shooting with my 5D2 at 6400 ISO often. That camera at that ISO has a lot of noise. DXO Optics Pro's Prime noise reduction does an amazing job filtering out the noise with imperceptible degradation of fine detail (such as individual hairs on a person). I'm not sure how they do it, but I have never seen any other software even comes close. If it did not have that one feature, I would probably use something else.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks for the help, after being pointed in the right direction I found that the file location is displayed in the drop down box, location is users/yourname/appdata/local/DxO/DxOversion/presets/ etc
I very much appreciate the speed and quality of the responses on this forum, thank you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Martti. 
I chose DxO for a few reasons, first was recommendation, second was I had already created a filing system I liked and did not want to start again which eliminated Lightroom from my list (I suspect now that I could have disabled that bit), also I saw a live demonstration of the software which helped, plus the Prime noise reduction was a big draw but I think the biggest draw for me as a novice at pp was that the results from the automatic settings enabled acceptable results and as I've learned more there was the option to go manual. (Sounds like a camera review! ;D). I tried DPP first but it doesn't support 3rd party lenses so not much help with my lens lineup. 
I guess this probably doesn't help much, sorry. 

Cheers, Graham. 




martti said:


> Graham, I cannot answer your question which has already been answered for that matter.
> Just a question: What made you choose the DxO over Lightroom or CaptureOne?
> I have the test version now and I am figuring it out. I am getting very lifelike colors for the firs time out of my Sony A6000 that I have had for one year and almost abandoned.
> What other reasons are there?
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Martti.
> ....second was I had already created a filing system I liked and did not want to start again which eliminated Lightroom from my list (I suspect now that I could have disabled that bit)....



Yes, by default LR does not impose its own file structure (and hasn't since V2) it just looks at whatever folders or files you point it to.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Martti.
> ...



Right. 

People get confused by the database concept. Lightroom mirrors your file structure in its database, and that is where the confusion begins. If you alter your file structure outside of Lightroom, the Lightroom database is pointing to a non existent file location and gives a error message. If you make the structure change inside Lightroom, then everything is updated.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Mt Spokane, pbd. 
Thank you for that, that is the cleanest clearest, explanation I have seen about the Lightroom filing system database situation. 
If I'm understanding correctly, I could have kept my file based structure and used Lightroom to index it? Oh well live and learn! :

Cheers, Graham. 





Mt Spokane Photography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 20, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> ....second was I had already created a filing system I liked and did not want to start again which eliminated Lightroom from my list (I suspect now that I could have disabled that bit)....





Mt Spokane Photography said:


> People get confused by the database concept. Lightroom mirrors your file structure in its database, and that is where the confusion begins. If you alter your file structure outside of Lightroom, the Lightroom database is pointing to a non existent file location and gives a error message. If you make the structure change inside Lightroom, then everything is updated.



This is another example of why I generally dislike Adobe products. If they could, they would want you to boot your computer into an Adobe suite and use their tools and methods to do everything. It is just too easy to get the LR database out of sync if you do anything to your photos outside of LR. When I was using LR, I was also using the DXO Optics Pro plug-in. That method was sufficiently cumbersome that decided to drop LR entirely.

To each his/her own I guess.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2015)

JMZawodny said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > ....second was I had already created a filing system I liked and did not want to start again which eliminated Lightroom from my list (I suspect now that I could have disabled that bit)....
> ...



What utter garbage.

Adobe were criticized years ago for making the LR file structure a proprietary 'closed box' in version 1 (at which point the only other software that could do similar things, Apple's Aperture, worked exactly the same way and did so for a lot longer). In early 2008 for V2 Adobe changed that so LR only referenced your files wherever you put them, how, exactly, is that bad? What else do you want them to do? Constantly monitor every image file on your computer? But if they did that you'd complain.

So you say, I don't like Adobe because they watch everything I do, then, I don't like them because they don't keep a eye on changes I make outside their program!


----------



## martti (Dec 23, 2015)

I am using the DXO as a plugin from LR as I do not know of a better way to keep my library organized.
Would there be something significantly better that would justify the trouble of climbing the learning curve and filing everything all over again?

Is it the weather up there or why are so many people having a bad hair day?


----------

